# Грыжа 1,2 см, онемение стопы, не могу встать без опоры на носок правой ноги. Доктора, отзовитесь!



## Art_Evgen (4 Дек 2019)

доброго всем времени суток. Ситуация у меня такая. 2017 год поносил на шее ребёнка 1,5 часа, утром прострелило спину, скорая, кетарол, курс сельвасы, мрт с протрузией 0,4 мм и все хорошо- забыли, но спину старался беречь, правда на протяжении до этого лета было пару не удачных падений с велосипеда (катайтесь трезвыми Господа). Зимой 2018 когда долго сидел на работе за компьютером, спина начала подрывать. Для профилактики решил сходить на иголки, ни чего не помогло, но мрт уже показал грыжу 0,8 и консультацию нейрохирурга. Так и жили, делал лфк дома по ютубу со скрутками щадящими которые на данный момент отменил начисто. К весне спина размылась чуть сильнее и были моменты когда долгое стояние на месте доставляло дискомфорт. Опять курс мильгамы, контрольное мрт, там уже 1,1 см.Пошел в Екатеринбурге у УГМК к нейрохирургу. Говорю оперироваться не хочу, он посмотрел : «да грыжа большая, но позвоночный канал широкий 17 мм» и выписал курс лечения. Я его за лето весь осилил, в сентябре при сидении на работе или машине начало просто чудовищно тянуть ногу, от поясницу, в ягодицу, позже в икру. И не сказать, что это боль я сейчас анализирую, но ощущение не реально пол сентября, на кетароде, потом вольтарене. Пошёл на фонофарез и магнитотерапию стало ещё хуже. Хирург в Екатеринбурге уже настаивал на операции. В Омске был у не предвзятого нейрохирурга (Мама у меня медик ее знакомый) тот тоже сказал, грыжа давит именно вправо и именно в нервы и по хорошему нужно оперативное вмешательство. Сделал две блокады в течение 5 дней дипроспаном уколами в спину. Боль прошла, но на тот момент я уже хромал, хромота так и осталась и вот обратил внимание что на одной правой ноге на носок встать не могу, хотя я ранее мог правда делал это двумя ногами и сейчас двумя могу так что может просто не заметил, что именно правая. Потом был у хорошего невролога-мануальщика, час он колдовал, давил я ему в руку, он чет там нажимал давил, разминал. Хромота прошла, на носок не встал. Вышел на парковку -захромал. С его слов тоже прям немедленной операции смысла не видел, но зимой предложил лучшие прооперироваться, на мой вопрос, что может с ним дней 10 поработать сказал : «бессмысленно и выписал нейромедин». Дальше был в родном Омске один из лучших по отзывам вертебролог тот посмотрел снимки и сказал операция. Правда выписал кучу капельниц 12 шт. разные через раз.говорит хотя бы чувствительность пятки и части стопы вернётся - будем думать. Но прокатался толку 0. И вот к чему все вышенаписанное. Это пожалуй последняя моя консультация, 16.12. назначена операция с шансами восстановления ноги 50/50. Очень много тут читал про реабилитацию тяжелую и возможные последствия, благо люди хорошие тут и отзывчивые. Может кто-нибудь из докторов уделит не много своего бесспорно драгоценного времени и даст так сказать совет. Мне 34 года, 175 рост, 95 вес который надо сгонять я знаю. Качество жизни не устраивает на данный момент, а больше всего не устраивает то, что если забить и ковылять дальше то можно остаться без надежды потерять хромоту всем заранее огромное спасибо!


----------



## La murr (4 Дек 2019)

@Art_Evgen, Евгений, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Art_Evgen (4 Дек 2019)

Я создал тему, снимки как смог выложил, жду может глянет кто)))


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Дек 2019)

На основании полученной информации считаю, что никакой альтернативы оперативному лечению в настоящее время нет. И чем быстрее будет проведена операция (микродискэктомия), тем больше шансов на полное восстановление.


----------



## Art_Evgen (4 Дек 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо, что не стали давать каких то не сбыточных надежд.  Думаете в моем случае все может наладиться ещё в моей жизни при правильной и бережной реабилитации. Учредитель через 1,5 месяца предлагает сесть за руль и гнать с Омска в Екат за 1000 км за рулем, думаю лучше найти рулевого. И вообще этот вопрос лучше задать в январе


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2019)

Как дела на сегодня?


----------



## Art_Evgen (8 Дек 2019)

Добрый день. Онемение пятки и части стопы сохранены, на носок как не мог встать так и не могу.  Хромаю, но когда ступней при ходьбе отталкиваешься , кажется, что выходит поровнее. Ни чего не болит (возможно блокады работают). 16.12. неизбежно приближается, а настроения ухудшается в том числе панические. Когда делаю упражнение кошка что то пробегает чуть чуть от поясницы до икры. Вначале, на 5-6 подходе проходит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2019)

Если стопа висит, то не болит в первую очередь о ого, что вместе с двигательным нервом страдает и чувствительный- болевой.
Без нагрузки, лежа стопа двигается в полном объеме?


----------



## Art_Evgen (8 Дек 2019)

Да если лежу кручу-верчу куда хочу ее, могу толкать ей. Жена, например, руки ставит я лёжа ее стопой сдвигаю. То есть нажимаю, на педаль нажимаю. А на носок не могу. И если садишься, на носки ставишь ноги и напрягаешь, на левой все напряжено, а правая ну напрягается там что то, но гораздо слабее


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2019)

То есть нерв живой. Тогда должен восстановиться.

Как восстанавливаете?


----------



## Art_Evgen (8 Дек 2019)

Ни как. Пил три дня от расстройства. А вообще делаю гимнастику постоянно. Лёжа стопы к себе/от себя, носком коленей касаюсь (ягодицы разминаются), лёжа на животе спину качаю, поднимая голову ноги поочередно. Кошка. Опираясь на стол с пятки на носок качаюсь. Пытаюсь с опорой устоять на носке. (Трудно ногу трясти начинает). Стал больше ходить. Все хирурги, вертебрологи говорят однозначно компрессию с корешка нужно срочно снимать. Единственный невролог сказал, что делать все равно прийдется, но пожара прям такого нет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2019)

Пил-это обезболивание
А нам надо восстаналивать.
И не надо путать восстановление с борьбой с грыжей.
 Восстановление:
1. Лекарства
2. Стимуляция нерва и мышцы
3. ЛФК
4. Массаж


----------



## Art_Evgen (8 Дек 2019)

А что на счёт операции думаете? Там квота у меня, может удалить грыжу так как размеров она не маленькая. Нерв если живой, дальше заняться восстановлением. Я все думаю стоит резать или нет. Просто год опять лечиться, она снова возьмёт и передавит там что-нибудь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2019)

Плохо прочитали про операции.
Врач однозначно говорит про операцию в случае если вы писяте в штаны. Так как вы уже инвалид 1 группы и вас надо от  ни валидности спасать Или хотя бы уменьшать группу инвалидности.
Врач может рекомендовать операцию если вы кричите от боли или если у вас слабость ноге нарастает, поскольку вы можете стать инвалидом по слабости, А операция возможно вас спасёт от этого 
У вас уже слабость есть, и слабость не нарастает. Значит операция носит профилактическое действие. Раз профилактика то это уже решаете вы.Общепринятое считать что в таком случае удаления грыжи ускоряет процесс восстановления нерва. Решение за вами. Примите решение поговорить о восстановлении нерва, спрашиваете.


----------



## Art_Evgen (10 Дек 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Плохо прочитали про операции.
> Примите решение поговорить о восстановлении нерва, спрашиваете.


Фёдор Петрович, давайте лучше поговорим о восстановление нерва. Лично к Вам в Москву я вряд ли смогу приехать. Но если дадите пару напутствий был очень Вам признателен. Операцию я пока отменил, хожу сам, хромаю вроде меньше (если задействуешь стопу сильнее больной ноги, напрягаешь при движение можно так выразиться, наверное), с онемением пятки пока тоже не понятно. В планах найти ЛФК инструктора и уже непосредственно под его контролем попробовать разработать проблемный участок ноги (тем более икра стала напрягаться на правой ноге, но на носок пока не встаю), может Бубновский какой-нибудь хотя отзывы об этих клиниках противоречивые. Попробовать дальше проколоть либо пропить нейромедин, невролог советовал его. Больше гулять и расхаживать ступню. Меньше принимать алкоголь) И раз в пол года контролировать грыжу МРТ, пока не увеличивается и не секвестирует (или как правильно выразиться не вываливаетмя в канал и не болит) решил оставить ее на месте. Вырезать всегда успею в случае беспокойства, а пока ноги сами ходят и под себя не хожу, думаю стоит не торопиться с таким серьезным шагом. Качаю мышцы спины, делаю кошку, подтягиваю колени лёжа, а на четвереньках тяну руки и ноги, и колени двигаю к противоположной руке. Я раньше делал что то подобное, тут у вас тоже подглядел упражнения , очень схожи. Такой вот подход имеет право на существование на Ваш взгляд?


----------



## Harisma (10 Дек 2019)

@Art_Evgen, главное, не сдавайтесь!


----------



## Art_Evgen (10 Дек 2019)

Harisma написал(а):


> @Art_Evgen, главное, не сдавайтесь!


Спасибо, а на операцию я думаю в случае чего я успею попасть. Всем нам здоровья и терпения!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2019)

Art_Evgen написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, давайте лучше поговорим о восстановление нерва. Лично к Вам в Москву я вряд ли смогу приехать. Но если дадите пару напутствий был очень Вам признателен.


Восстановление:
1. Лекарства - нейромидин и трентал и не надо колоть, таблетки. Согласовать с врачом
2. Стимуляция нерва и мышцы - есть где делать? Сами будете делать и приобретать аппарат?
3. ЛФК, можно и с инструктором, а можно и поэтапно самому. зачем придумывать, все давно отработано, главное делать правильно- до боли, на боль, и не через боль.
4. Массаж, есть где делать?


----------



## Art_Evgen (11 Дек 2019)

Доброе утро!
1) Нейромедин уже согласовано с неврологом и вертебрологом.
2) Аппарат думаю приобрести цена вопроса конечно играет роль, но на магниты я находил на 7000 тыс 12 дней/500 руб. Так что думаю приобрести
3) Гимнастика/лфк сейчас до компьютера доберусь посмотрю, я делал по ютубу Вадим Танасьев там такой есть, 7 млн просмотров. Очень с Вашими схоже (единственное вопрос упражнение лёжа на спине ноги согнуты в коленях и широко раздвинуты и коленом одной ноги тянемся к пятке другой) это разве не скрутка? Скрутки же вроде как не очень. Но это касаемо упражнений на позвоночник. А вот по восстановлению я попробую найти
4) Массаж найду где делать, только я на сколько знаю спину с грыжей вообще лучше не трогать. Массировать нужно слабую икру и стопу?
Заранее очень Вам благодарен! Спасибо, что Вы есть!
P.s. В прошлом году иголки курс делал, есть ещё возможность, но что то совсем не понял я толку от них. Очень хорошая знакомая вроде делала. Теперь тоже очень хорошие знакомые гирудотерапию предлагают, это все совсем уже танцы с бубном?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2019)

1) Нейромедин уже согласовано с неврологом и вертебрологом.
А Трентал

2) Аппарат думаю приобрести цена вопроса конечно играет роль, но на магниты я находил на 7000 тыс 12 дней/500 руб. Так что думаю приобрести
Не нужен магнит, для стимуляции нужен эдектростимулятор, лучше на 2 канала

3) Гимнастика/лфк сейчас до компьютера доберусь посмотрю, я делал по ютубу Вадим Танасьев там такой есть, 7 млн просмотров. Очень с Вашими схоже (единственное вопрос упражнение лёжа на спине ноги согнуты в коленях и широко раздвинуты и коленом одной ноги тянемся к пятке другой) это разве не скрутка? Скрутки же вроде как не очень. Но это касаемо упражнений на позвоночник. А вот по восстановлению я попробую найти
Главное чтобы в гимнастике было несколько этапов. Невозможно делать в остром и подростом состоянии одни и те же упражнении, они должны бить разными и количество должно быть разным.
А вот принцип выполнения одинаков всегда, даже на периоде  тренировок.
- медленно, до боли, на боль, а не через боль.
И тогда и те упражнения, которые вы называете скруткой-делать можно. Нельзя делать скрутку резко, не контролируемо!

4) Массаж найду где делать, только я на сколько знаю спину с грыжей вообще лучше не трогать. Массировать нужно слабую икру и стопу?
Тема про восстановление, зачем Вам спина. Яголица и нога. Хороший массажист различит слабыы мышц и будет их стимулировать, а те, что напряжены-на расслабление.
Заранее очень Вам благодарен! Спасибо, что Вы есть!

P.s. В прошлом году иголки курс делал, есть ещё возможность, но что то совсем не понял я толку от них. Очень хорошая знакомая вроде делала. Теперь тоже очень хорошие знакомые гирудотерапию предлагают, это все совсем уже танцы с бубном?!
Опять сбиваетесь с восстановления силы на уменьшение размеров грыжи


----------



## Art_Evgen (11 Дек 2019)

У меня просто нет как такового лечащего врача, я по всем хожу. Прописки нет так, что по платным клиникам. 3 нейрохирурга, 1 вертебролог, невролог-мануал. Так что трентал попью- хуже не будет. Они все выписывают, потом ручкой дописывают я уже и так чего только не пил.
Упражнения я делаю, одни все сразу, не знаю как чередовать, сначала носки на себя тяну, затем туда сюда их, ноги к себе потягиваю, спину качаю, и тд. Конкретно на ногу не знаю упражнений, думаю приобрести себе резинку в спортивном магазине и лёжа стопой на неё давить. Ни где толком нет по восстановлению именно ноги. Видел про то как полено пополам распиленное по полу катают ступнями . Про массаж понял, про электростимулятор тоже понял буду искать такой.

Упражнения пока все без боли, кошка только от поясницы до стопы чуууууть чуть как по нерву что то пробегает


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2019)

Делаем каждый комплекс по неделе , а может по две если больно. Когда сможете Ремиссию, дам восстановительныве 
Как делать, пришлю - пришлите письмо на sfp05@mail.ru 

*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*

9. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*

10.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*

11. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*


----------



## Art_Evgen (11 Дек 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Делаем каждый комплекс по неделе , а может по две если больно. Когда сможете Ремиссию, дам восстановительныве
> Как делать, пришлю - пришлите письмо на sfp05@mail.ru
> 
> *Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*
> ...


Спасибо Вам огромное буду изучать и делать. Все не смею Вас более отвлекать. Единственный маленький вопросик. Хожу хромаю меньше, но стопа прям забивается после долгой ходьбы и очень устаёт. Я думаю это нормально, там часть мышц работает дай Бог в пол силы, их роль берут на себя другие отсюда устают они сильнее. Как так ведь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2019)

Так. Поэтому и носят держатель стопы. Если нельзя отдыхать.


----------



## Art_Evgen (11 Дек 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так. Поэтому и носят держатель стопы. Если нельзя отдыхать.


Но мне его лучше пока брать раз получается пока ходить так?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2019)

Если ходите много и нога сильно устает, то на период длительной ходьбы лучше одевать


----------



## Art_Evgen (11 Дек 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если ходите много и нога сильно устает, то на период длительной ходьбы лучше одевать


Ок. Спасибо приступаю к упражнением. Первые с валиком такой легкотней кажутся))) при остром периоде которые.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2019)

Неделю выполняем, главное счет, все упражнения на медленный счет от 1 до 10 (5-7 секунд).
если лежать на спине не больно- можно без валика


----------



## Art_Evgen (11 Дек 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неделю выполняем, главное счет, все упражнения на медленный счет от 1 до 10 (5-7 секунд).
> если лежать на спине не больно- можно без валика


Не больно, буду без валика. А электростимулятор мышц, что бы не бесполезная игрушка была это как я понимаю в пределах 5-10 тыс. Там уже по инструкции. Прикрепляя к икре, бедру, грушевидной мышце?


----------



## Art_Evgen (11 Дек 2019)

Дай Бог Вам здоровья! Вы очень помогаете, в наше время, я вообще в наше время не припомню за долгое время , что бы человек вот просто так, просто пытался помочь совершенно не знакомому человеку которого возможно и не увидит ни когда даже. Но довольно лирики! Медленным счетом 10 упражнений по 15 повторений готово,  перед сном ещё повторю. Смысл мною вроде понят. Ток спину ещё сверху все равно подкачивать по чуть-чуть буду, худе думаю не станет


----------



## Elka66 (11 Дек 2019)

@Art_Evgen, вместо держателя стопы можно использовать высокие шнурованные кроссовки или армейские сапоги, приобретите игольчатый валик и прикатывайте икру и стопу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2019)

Art_Evgen написал(а):


> Не больно, буду без валика. А электростимулятор мышц, что бы не бесполезная игрушка была это как я понимаю в пределах 5-10 тыс. Там уже по инструкции. Прикрепляя к икре, бедру, грушевидной мышце?


Вы прежде чем что-то покупать покажите, Ссылку дайте. Посмотрим, обсудим.


----------



## Art_Evgen (12 Дек 2019)

Elka66 написал(а):


> @Art_Evgen, вместо держателя стопы можно использовать высокие шнурованные кроссовки или армейские сапоги, приобретите игольчатый валик и прикатывайте икру и стопу


Спасибо заходил я магазин там чуть ли не до самого колена и на стопу. Сказали такой мне не надо, так ногу я за собой не волочу. Я вообще когда ступню при отталкивании напрягаю почти не хромаю. Но походил так около недели видимо мышцы забились и уже просто в стопе чёто болеть начало


----------



## Luda%%% (22 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер, а скажите пожалуйста стимуляция нерва возможно в домашних условиях, и что для этого нужно


----------



## Art_Evgen (22 Дек 2019)

Luda%%% написал(а):


> Добрый вечер, а скажите пожалуйста стимуляция нерва возможно в домашних условиях, и что для этого нужно


Добрый вечер! Я пока так и не купил. Продаются электростимулятор мышцы. У меня все напрягаются, только на носок встать до сих пор не могу, но хромаю вроде бы меньше. Делаю почти каждый день зарядку, растяжки мышц, в том числе камбаловидная (под икрой). Становится легче. И нейромидин пью. Накупил эластичных лент, пытаюсь носками работать и взял держатель стопы. Парез у меня частичный ногу не волуочу, но пятка немеет, особенно по утрам. Там что взял спортивный как носок с лентой обтягивающей. Вроде бы чуть легче стало. Работаю над этой ситуацией дальше. Электростимулятор думаю на Новый Год себе все таки купить))


----------



## Luda%%% (22 Дек 2019)

Art_Evgen написал(а):


> Но мне его лучше пока брать раз получается пока ходить так?


Добрый вечер расскажите что вы сейчас делаете, я не совсем поняла стимуляции нерва как делать, у меня такая же ситуация, но чёт лечение одно и тоже, спрошу у своего невролог про трентал, что то не назначал мне, у меня онимение более менее отступило когда пошла на электрофорез с карипаином, еще плавание и гимнастика, не стояла на пятке, сейчас есть онемение но незначительное


----------



## Art_Evgen (22 Дек 2019)

Luda%%% написал(а):


> Добрый вечер расскажите что вы сейчас делаете, я не совсем поняла стимуляции нерва как делать, у меня такая же ситуация, но чёт лечение одно и тоже, спрошу у своего невролог про трентал, что то не назначал мне, у меня онимение более менее отступило когда пошла на электрофорез с карипаином, еще плавание и гимнастика, не стояла на пятке, сейчас есть онемение но незначительное


Мне тоже невролог только нейромидин прописал и вертебролог (который на операции сильно люблю настаивал). Выше в теме этой есть гимнастика (я первый курс вроде сделал) с завтрашнего дня перехожу ко второй части. И мышцы икроножные тяну. Конец года, по работе запары не успеваю толком ни чего. И при ходьбе стараюсь носком сильнее отталкиваться. Правда стопа все еще офигевает. Тут мне парень историю скинул, могу ссылку в личку отправить. Там прям борьба, но до сих пор без операции


----------



## Luda%%% (23 Дек 2019)

Art_Evgen написал(а):


> Мне тоже невролог только нейромидин прописал и вертебролог (который на операции сильно люблю настаивал). Выше в теме этой есть гимнастика (я первый курс вроде сделал) с завтрашнего дня перехожу ко второй части. И мышцы икроножные тяну. Конец года, по работе запары не успеваю толком ни чего. И при ходьбе стараюсь носком сильнее отталкиваться. Правда стопа все еще офигевает. Тут мне парень историю скинул, могу ссылку в личку отправить. Там прям борьба, но до сих пор без операции


Скиньте, когда общаюсь с такими как я легче как то, и всетаки можно что то нового узнать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2019)

Art_Evgen написал(а):


> Добрый вечер! Я пока так и не купил. Продаются электростимулятор мышцы. У меня все напрягаются, только на носок встать до сих пор не могу, но хромаю вроде бы меньше. Делаю почти каждый день зарядку, растяжки мышц, в том числе камбаловидная (под икрой). Становится легче. И нейромидин пью. Накупил эластичных лент, пытаюсь носками работать и взял держатель стопы. Парез у меня частичный ногу не волуочу, но пятка немеет, особенно по утрам. Там что взял спортивный как носок с лентой обтягивающей. Вроде бы чуть легче стало. Работаю над этой ситуацией дальше. Электростимулятор думаю на Новый Год себе все таки купить))


Все по желанию. Взяли и взяли. Не изменишь уже. Пользуйтесь. Надо.


----------



## Art_Evgen (24 Дек 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все по желанию. Взяли и взяли. Не изменишь уже. Пользуйтесь. Надо.


Добрый день!!!! Пока только электростимулятор не взял, а так все по плану. Начал делать упражнения из второй части острого периода. Две недели и начну делать упражнения в подостром периоде. На продолжительное время как я понимаю, потому что я посмотрел упражнения на период ремиссии где ноги под 90 градусов еще и с резинкой у меня грыжа отвалится мне кажется. Вот такие всякие, наверное, можно исключить из комплекса?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2019)

К тому времени, когда Вы подойдёте к этим упражнениям, нога будет так подниматься. Или для начала будет подниматься на 30° неделю, потом на 40°, через боль ничего делать не надо.


----------



## Art_Evgen (24 Дек 2019)

На 30-40 поднимается. В первом комплексе было упражнение поднималась хорошо на этот градус. Но 90 я прям боюсь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2019)

Поэтому и надо очень постепенно


----------



## Art_Evgen (24 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, ок спасибо, продолжаю в том же духе.


----------



## Gravity (28 Янв 2020)

Добрый день! У меня грыжа 10 мм, тоже слабость и онемение стопы, я в Екб 14 дней лежала в Новой больнице. Сейчас пью таблетки Трентал, Нейромидин, Октолипен. Лечаший врач говорит онемение пройдет через 2-3 месяца.


----------



## Art_Evgen (7 Фев 2020)

Gravity написал(а):


> Добрый день! У меня грыжа 10 мм, тоже слабость и онемение стопы, я в Екб 14 дней лежала в Новой больнице. Сейчас пью таблетки Трентал, Нейромидин, Октолипен. Лечаший врач говорит онемение пройдет через 2-3 месяца.


Добрый день! Я туда на магниты ходил, после чего спина вообще разболелась. Я опять начинаю пить  нейромедин. Онемение толи привык толи меньше становится. Но на носок встать до сих пор не могу, стопа при ходьбе такое ощущение, что трещит уже. Не хромать не выходит. Хотя стараюсь специальным гимнастическим носком фиксировать. И плюс ко всему, из-за изменения походки колено правое начало пихоньку ушатываться как мне кажется


----------



## shalnov-moscow (18 Май 2020)

@Art_Evgen, здравствуйте! Как Ваши дела на сегодняшний день?


----------



## Art_Evgen (18 Май 2020)

Приветствую! Да пойдет. На носок почти норм встаю, с мелким мячик пинаю. Иногда онемение в районе пятки чувствую. Гимнастику делать перестал так как ни чего толком не беспокоит. Упал с велика и резину на шиномонтаж потаскал- заныло чуть-чуть. Но опять же на время самоизоляции нахожусь в комфортных позах)))) Если засесть в офисное кресло и в машину в прежнем режиме хз, что будет. Делал гимнастику как доктор Ступин советовал (за что ему очередной раз спасибо). Сходил на массаж ноги, экзарту (тоже из-за COVID-19) почти до конца довел занятия, но пришлось забросить  и мануальщик был по методике Кильбертона или что то типа того уже не помню (пару раз хруснул меня, сходил три раза вместо положенных 5-10). Отдал около полтиника, но вроде как помогло, реально хромать меньше стал, а точнее почти перестал. Кто че говорит, в клинике не делайте гимнастику мол не все упражнения подходят и ждите резорбции, кто делайте "кошку" кто говорит не делайте. Может время лечит может в совокупности, но на данный момент все же рад, что от оперативного вмешательства отказался. А клиники все бабки отжимают, помогают - это да. Но весь курс прописанный доктором думаю можно на 1/3 смело урезать. Опять же по состоянию здоровья))) НЕ в обиду местным докторам. У меня просто прием первый 3500, потом комплекс экзарта, массаж, мануал, и типа контрольный доктор еще 3500. В регистратуре говорят вы еще промежуточный за 3500 пройдите... Ну вы меня поняли)))) А что схожая ситуация?


----------



## shalnov-moscow (18 Май 2020)

Да, ситуация схожая. Но, правда, к хирургам меня не отправляют. Грыжа примерно 12 мм, боль в ноге, онемение подошвы ступни и немного в районе ягодицы, там где складка с ногой. Так же на носок перестал вставать, хотя еще три недели назад успешно тренировался в обычном режиме.
Сейчас прохожу лечение. Какое, как и где напишу через несколько месяцев здесь на форуме. Выдам всю информацию и результаты разом!
Я не знаю, можно ли здесь на форуме подписаться на меня? Подпишитесь, если любопытно!
Спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Art_Evgen (18 Май 2020)

Странно, что к хирургам не отправляют. Правда ответ я знаю заранее- операция давайте вырежем. Я обошел в Екате и  в Омске кучу хороших НЕЙРОХИРУРГОВ и ВЕРТЕБРОЛОГОВ подчеркиваю они все одно и то же говорят (у меня у друга батя был, династия у них была Савченко Юрий Николаевич и Андрей Юрьевич и прадед уже не упомню (дак и они всегда говорили лучшая операция-избежать операции). Хирурги, вертебрологи.... И тд. Мое мнение такое пока сапоги дорогу знают и ноги носят то под нож лучше не ложиться. Куча примеров, по три операции на том же месте плюс реабилитация очень тяжелая. Если носят ноги, мильгалама, легкий лфк тут вроде в этой теме есть ну и может быть экзарта и все я уверен будет хорошо, а под нож, Бро, мы успеем всегда лечь. Я в последний день отказался, вот все было налажено, койка-место, уже выезжать планировал, залился алкоголем по жести на три дня, все обдумал, извинился и соскочил)))) Еще иголки помогают говорят- по мне так полная х...ня, как уринотерапия только за деньги))))

Ну и пара блокад дипроспан и тд. Но с ними лучше заигрываться. Потом не помогают. Но меня отлегло. А до этого кетарол в жопу два раза в день, потом сказали не очень чистый он и волтарен опять же с диклофинаком. А блокады сняли все разом с дипроспаном


----------



## Kenidavai (8 Июл 2020)

Art_Evgen написал(а):


> Странно, что к хирургам не отправляют. Правда ответ я знаю заранее- операция давайте вырежем. Я обошел в Екате и  в Омске кучу хороших НЕЙРОХИРУРГОВ и ВЕРТЕБРОЛОГОВ подчеркиваю они все одно и то же говорят (у меня у друга батя был, династия у них была Савченко Юрий Николаевич и Андрей Юрьевич и прадед уже не упомню (дак и они всегда говорили лучшая операция-избежать операции). Хирурги, вертебрологи.... И тд. Мое мнение такое пока сапоги дорогу знают и ноги носят то под нож лучше не ложиться. Куча примеров, по три операции на том же месте плюс реабилитация очень тяжелая. Если носят ноги, мильгалама, легкий лфк тут вроде в этой теме есть ну и может быть экзарта и все я уверен будет хорошо, а под нож, Бро, мы успеем всегда лечь. Я в последний день отказался, вот все было налажено, койка-место, уже выезжать планировал, залился алкоголем по жести на три дня, все обдумал, извинился и соскочил)))) Еще иголки помогают говорят- по мне так полная х...ня, как уринотерапия только за деньги))))
> 
> Ну и пара блокад дипроспан и тд. Но с ними лучше заигрываться. Потом не помогают. Но меня отлегло. А до этого кетарол в жопу два раза в день, потом сказали не очень чистый он и волтарен опять же с диклофинаком. А блокады сняли все разом с дипроспаном


Как на сегодняшний день себя чувствуете? Онемение? Хромота? Просто у меня грыжа 0.9 см. Снял боль блокадой. Но появилась онемение ноги все как у вас. Что щас делать и что пить пока ума не приложу (


----------



## Art_Evgen (8 Июл 2020)

Kenidavai написал(а):


> Как на сегодняшний день себя чувствуете? Онемение? Хромота? Просто у меня грыжа 0.9 см. Снял боль блокадой. Но появилась онемение ноги все как у вас. Что щас делать и что пить пока ума не приложу (


Да вроде пойдет)) Я нейромедин пил, но не весь курс. Ходить больше нужно. Онемение в области пятки на 2 из 10 остается. Спина поднывала когда 1000 км за рулем проехал. Ну и стараюсь ни чего тяжелого не поднимать. Можно массаж, но спину сказали ни в коем случае массировать нельзя, так что я ногу массировал. Экзарта хорошая штука, загуглите посмотрите


----------



## Gravity (8 Июл 2020)

У меня два раза было онемение стопы с разницей в 3 года, при активном лечении проходило через полгода, денег тоже на каждый раз по 50 тыс. Надо как нибудь добраться описать свою история в отдельной теме. Этот форум во второй раз помог морально не сломаться, когда идет период постоянных болей на протяжении 3-4 месяцев в остром периоде.


----------



## Art_Evgen (8 Июл 2020)

Gravity написал(а):


> У меня два раза было онемение стопы с разницей в 3 года, при активном лечении проходило через полгода, денег тоже на каждый раз по 50 тыс. Надо как нибудь добраться описать свою история в отдельной теме. Этот форум во второй раз помог морально не сломаться, когда идет период постоянных болей на протяжении 3-4 месяцев в остром периоде.


Я вот осени побаиваюсь, там вечно всякие болячки всплывают... ну и сейчас самоизоляция типа и работа позволяет вату катать от слова совсем. Так что лежу, хожу, на велике катаюсь, в плэйстэйшн играю. А вот рано или поздно жизнь заставит опять с 9-18 сесть в кресло вот тогда не знаю, что со спиной будет. Врачи советовали типа заныло, стоя руки за спиной на уровне задницы и вытягиваешься весь. И еще вот в ветке есть отличные упражнение от dr. Stypin))) спасибо ему огромное, прям снимали и боль и все. Еще от себя добавлю, правда честно сказать пока забил на них, а видимо зря (простите доктор Ступин). Помимо всех выше указанных мне зашло- ложишься на живот, руки опять же в замок за спиной и поднимаешь верхнюю часть туловища раз так 30-60. Спина работает отлично, и мышцы как раз отвечающее за нужный участок очень даже укрепляются. Если брать л5-с1, нижний участок позвоночника. На ютубе много видео, но тут мнения специалистов расходятся, но мне помогло. Пока тфу-тфу все ок! И тебе здоровья, Бро!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2020)

Мнения разнятся, а по упражнениям почти у всех одинаково, только по этапам не медики путают.
А главное не какое упражнение, а как делать. Можно и тренировочными достичь тех же целей, но опаснее и сложнее.


----------



## shalnov-moscow (8 Июл 2020)

Kenidavai написал(а):


> Как на сегодняшний день себя чувствуете? Онемение? Хромота? Просто у меня грыжа 0.9 см. Снял боль блокадой. Но появилась онемение ноги все как у вас. Что щас делать и что пить пока ума не приложу (



На сегодня (ровно 2 месяца от начала грыжи) боль в покое вообще не беспокоит, дергает в ноге и ягодице изредка и иногда при ходьбе. Когда закашляюсь или чихаю отдает в ягодицу.
Онемение, которое было на внешней стороне пятки, подошве ступни и под ягодицей прошли - чувствительность одинаковая со здоровой стороной. Иногда появляются "иголочки".
Обезболивающие (антиконвульсанты) перестал принимать недели две назад. При этом дозировку уже начал по-тихонечку снижать месяц назад.
Вставать и ходить смог начать недели 3-4 назад. Т.е. месяц я не мог вообще этого делать: ни стоять, ни ходить, ни сидеть практически не мог - было очень больно (должен отметить, что препараты очень хорошо помогали на время покоя: т.е. я смог нормально спать и в покое мне не дергало ногу, а вот на любые движения они помогали на 40%, но в этом виноват полный стеноз, от него таблеток не существует, это норма). 
На сегодняшний день я могу ходить по плюс-минус 2 раза в день по 30-60 минут. Хожу конечно прихрамывая. Через два дня тренирую икроножные: всевозможные вращения, "туда-сюда", на себя-от-себя, и в конце поднимаюсь на носочек на каждой ноге отдельно. Больной ногой могу подняться 5-6-8-9 раз. Не в такой, конечно, как здоровой ногой амплитуде, но тоже неплохо, учитывая, что три недели назад я не мог вообще подняться - просто не работала мышца, не было импульса, как ни кряхтел.
Блокады никакие не делал.
Вчера делал повторное МРТ. Грыжа по размерам не изменилась вообще: как была 12 +- так и осталась Но зато какой прогресс! Продолжаю лечиться. Как и обещал, создам свою отдельную тему после достижения хороших результатов. Но это позже.


----------



## Kenidavai (8 Июл 2020)

shalnov-moscow написал(а):


> На сегодня (ровно 2 месяца от начала грыжи) боль в покое вообще не беспокоит, дергает в ноге и ягодице изредка и иногда при ходьбе. Когда закашляюсь или чихаю отдает в ягодицу.
> Онемение, которое было на внешней стороне пятки, подошве ступни и под ягодицей прошли - чувствительность одинаковая со здоровой стороной. Иногда появляются "иголочки".
> Обезболивающие (антиконвульсанты) перестал принимать недели две назад. При этом дозировку уже начал по-тихонечку снижать месяц назад.
> Вставать и ходить смог начать недели 3-4 назад. Т.е. месяц я не мог вообще этого делать: ни стоять, ни ходить, ни сидеть практически не мог - было очень больно (должен отметить, что препараты очень хорошо помогали на время покоя: т.е. я смог нормально спать и в покое мне не дергало ногу, а вот на любые движения они помогали на 40%, но в этом виноват полный стеноз, от него таблеток не существует, это норма).
> ...


Расскажи обязательно очень интересно. Как лечился)))


----------



## Gravity (8 Июл 2020)

Можно я опять влезу))) 
У меня вот такая памятка с последнего обострения, НО поняла из опыта, что в острый период нужно снять отек и воспаление, для этого 2 недели лежала под капельницами, в острый период нельзя ни массаж, ни мануала... 

Лечение с ноября19-март20:
800 - мильгамма уколы 10 шт
21 день - алмаг
2400 - мрт
8000 - массаж
3*1500=4500 - мануальный терапевт
800 - хондрогард уколы 6/10 шт
400 - ксефокам 8/10
600 - вольтарен+пластыри
После попала в больницу на госпитализацию в неврологическое отделение
1250 - прием вертебролога
500 - мексидол 3/10
6300 - вытяжка
850*9=7450- иглы
2000*5=20000 - мануальный терапевт
Это после выписки, в марте
400*8=3200 Магнитостимуляция
510*5=2550 ЛФК
1000*5=5000 Huber 360

Все цены приблизительные)

Ошибочка: "2000*5=20000 - мануальный терапевт "

Да, но это не важно) вспомнила ,сеансов я прошла не 5, а 7, это уже другая математика.  Создала отдельную тему по своей ситуации https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30684/


----------



## Art_Evgen (11 Ноя 2020)

Всем привет. Снова осень и снова спина. Вроде обычная поездка на велосипеде, затем до слез знакомое ощущение в спине. И с работы я ехал, бросив велосипед и опираясь на швабру в такси. Говорят полюби свою болезнь, наверное, у них просто нет грыжи которая ни сидеть не  стоять толком не дает. Соответственно работать и вообще по человечески жить. Проколол мильгаму, с психу сделал блокаду дипроспаном в этот раз вообще не помогла. Сидел на вольтарене с диклофинаком. Снова достаю с балкона коврик (зря бросил как от попы отлегло, делать нужно постоянно!). Нашел массажиста который советовал пока подождать с блокадами и тд. Разбиваем триггерные точки, больно дико, но посмотрим на результат. Аркоксию еще 7 таблеточек пропил.


----------



## Luda%%% (11 Ноя 2020)

Art_Evgen написал(а):


> Снова осень и снова спина.


Добрый день, та же фигня осень и всё заново.


----------



## Art_Evgen (11 Ноя 2020)

@Luda%%%, причем летом все отлично, футбол с дитем, велосипед, сидишь, стоишь все ок. Только сентябрь-октябрь - на получи, что бы жись медом не казалась. Я в этот раз на мрт не ходил даже - надоело через год, другой схожу.


----------



## Art_Evgen (26 Ноя 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, и снова здравствуйте... Вы еще бываете на просторах этого форума? Зря я конечно забросил ЛФК как отлегло от .... Год прошел просто отлично, но осень. Не хотел бы сильно, Вас, отвлекать. Просто хотел так сказать дружеского совета. Опять все пришло в октябре, мильгамма, вольтарен с диклофенаком, в общем месяц пролежал, но если лежа еще туда сюда. Сидеть даже в машине, даже на пассажирском просто ад тянет, ноет, болит, не говоря про стул или офисное кресло. Сходил на блокаду (в Екатеринбурге вроде более менее клиника доктора Бальберта). Если в прошлом году после блокады правда в другом месте и тут повторная в Екб (дипроспан вроде) боль ушла и стал шлепать ногой. 

Вы мне кстати очень помогли и позитивным настроем и полезными советами за, что вам еще раз огромнейшее спасибо!) у меня l5-s1 в том году 1,2 см и все собирались в один голос меня резать. А у меня и хромота прошла и на носок вставаю и с ребенком в футбол бегал и кстати сейчас бегаю, вот только сидеть нынче не могу. Вы где то писали, что постоянно обостряющийся на 3 мес в году работник ни кому особенно не нужен, но менеджер кривой как-нибудь отсидит и вроде сойдет. Точную цитату увы не вспомню. Дак вот становится страшновато, что и сидеть то выходит не очень. Значит начал я заново лфк, что вы советовали и более постараюсь не бросать, стало намного легче, обезбаливающее не колю и не пью уже две недели. Но была возможность берег себя, лежал на пузе, играл с ребенком в плэйстэйшн, гулял как можно чаще, в футбол с ним бегаем в рамках разумного. Но сегодня уже думаю пора и поработать, сел в проклятое кресло и «снова здорово» ... 

Собственно говоря к чему все выше написанное. ЛФК делаю, постоянно тянусь как только появляется возможность, турник вис аккуратно, но раз уже ни чего не помогает, наткнулся я на человека массажиста, и до крика мы разминаем триггера. (По прошествии почти двух месяцев прогресс все таки на лицо, если раньше после ночи боли ели доходил до офиса и пинал от боли мебель и мечтал об уколе обезболивающего, либо бутылке коньяка, то сейчас на порядок лучше,  но вопрос если так посидеть на заднице недельку другую...)Больно при массаже в мышцах почти везде, но спина уже легче, икры легче, живот капец как больно и дико больно внутренняя часть бедер. 

Мнения вообще по вопросам грыж, оперативно вмешательства и миофасциального синдрома очень сильно координально расходятся. А вы все таки сторонник более консервативных методов лечения и можно сказать благодаря вам я пока еще не прооперирован. Вот что скажите на счет такого типа массажа? Который судя по всем поисковикам вообще при грыжах, в особенности если болевые ощущения - противопоказан. Мы вот верим, что поможет, много людей вообще в заговор нейрохирургов верят, а виной всему называют больные не работающие должным образом мышцы. Как думаете в правильном направлении я иду? Написал, что многовато, но я не мог не обратиться к Вам и спросить совета. Заранее спасибо за ответ, да и вообще за все!


----------



## ЕленаВя (22 Авг 2021)

@Art_Evgen, привет, почитала твою историю, жаль, что ты не дождался ответа, но очень мне все это близко, особенно последнее рассуждение, и про "заговор" интересная версия, хочу узнать, как сейчас твоя спина?


----------



## Art_Evgen (22 Авг 2021)

@ЕленаВя, привет! От операции я в последний момент отказался. И на носок могу встать. Правда вот разленился и бросил все гимнастики и тд. Спину стараюсь беречь. Недавно ролету на складе поднимал и сразу вспомнилось.... Жду осень обычно там обостряется все, но наперед планирую проколоться мильгамой. Не знаю правда это все или нет, но...в частной клинике нашел массажиста, который по итогу переманил меня к себе. Прошел с ним сеансов 8 дико болючего массажа по триггерным точкам (не путать с маньяками которые молотком по спине фигачат). Может массаж помог (там целая теория на тему триггеров можно на ютубе посмотреть), может просто прошло эти злосчастные 3 месяца за которые боль по идее должна уйти сама. Но отлегло конкретно. У мужика квартиру снимаю, у него тоже по осени загнуло спину (та же примерно история), я его отговаривал от операции, предлагал хотя бы попробовать массаж. По итогу сделал он ее, сначала довольный очень ходил. А щас не очень, на работу не ходит, согнуться толком не может и тд, благо недвижки у него много, соответственно пассивный доход в карман падает))  Так же клиентка у нас есть постоянная с северов, уже 3 операции, пару недель полет нормальный потом снова все. А хирургам реально лишь бы резать. Мне в платных клиниках прием 1500-3500 руб за раз все говорили светила медицины и вроде знакомые (мама в медицине работает), что конец мне и нерв отключило/отжало, что счет идет на дни. Зарекаться не буду, но пока ноги носят под нож не лягу!

Первые две блокады помогли, последняя ни фига.


----------



## ЕленаВя (22 Авг 2021)

@Art_Evgen, значит не делаешь упражнения? я очень верю в силу спорта, сейчас делаю упражнения, в том числе на разрешенных тренажерах, почти каждый день, разминка утренняя по Ступину -всегда. И помогает! сегодня поймала себя на мысли, что за рулем спина не ныла. такого не было полгода! Я тоже прочитала кучу историй, и среди знакомых провела опрос, складывается мнение, что избежать операции реально! но нужно приложить максимум усилий, филонить нельзя! после операции тоже придется много работать и заниматься, почему бы не позаниматься ВМЕСТО операции))))) ты молодец, рассуждаешь правильно, пожалуйста, начни опять ЛФК


----------



## Art_Evgen (16 Сен 2021)

ЕленаВя написал(а):


> ...значит не делаешь упражнения? я очень верю в силу спорта, сейчас делаю упражнения, в том числе на разрешенных тренажерах, почти каждый день, разминка утренняя по Ступину -всегда. И помогает!


Привет! Уже какую неделю не могу себя заставить, как всегда "с понедельника начну" . С этого точно начинаю! Как  самочувствие, динамика положительная?


----------



## ЕленаВя (16 Сен 2021)

Art_Evgen написал(а):


> ...динамика положительная?


да)) была положительная, а сейчас похолодало и пошли дожди и всё болит))) но я не отчаиваюсь)))) вчера была у мануальщика)) сказал поможет! сегодня в очередной раз иду в зал, мне там очень нравится!
Совет: начни сразу как прочитаешь это сообщение! Не надо с понедельника...


----------



## Zorbelka (16 Сен 2021)

Art_Evgen написал(а):


> Зря я конечно забросил ЛФК как отлегло от ....
> 
> Мнения вообще по вопросам грыж, оперативно вмешательства и миофасциального синдрома очень сильно координально расходятся. А вы все таки сторонник более консервативных методов лечения и можно сказать благодаря вам я пока еще не прооперирован. Вот что скажите на счет такого типа массажа? Который судя по всем поисковикам вообще при грыжах, в особенности если болевые ощущения - противопоказан. Мы вот верим, что поможет, много людей вообще в заговор нейрохирургов верят, а виной всему называют больные не работающие должным образом мышцы. Как думаете в правильном направлении я иду? Написал, что многовато, но я не мог не обратиться к Вам и спросить совета. Заранее спасибо за ответ, да и вообще за все!


Ну наконец то правильные выводы! Массаж не бросайте,это не быстро все к сожалению ,мышцы мы свои сколько лет эксплуатировали  (много) а вылечить хотим за 8 сеансов )))) качать и тренировать больные мышцы нельзя ,а вот когда они станут мягкие нормальной длины тогда пожалуйста!


----------



## Александр Т. (22 Сен 2021)

ЕленаВя написал(а):


> @Art_Evgen, значит не делаешь упражнения? я очень верю в силу спорта, сейчас делаю упражнения, в том числе на разрешенных тренажерах, почти каждый день, разминка утренняя по Ступину - всегда. И помогает!


Мое мнение операцию при грыже рано или поздно придётся делать, так как она никуда не денется и будет портить жизнь чаще и чаще, вот помню свой первый приступ, я даже работал пока лечился, тоже думал ерунда жить можно, а сейчас вторую неделю в стационаре, и на работу дай бог к весне выйду в лучшем случае.  А дальше полная неизвестность, вести образ жизни как советуют доктора даже не представляю возможным, как это взрослый мужик должен ходить всю жизнь по ниточке и тяжелее кружки ничего не поднимать, даже в теории не могу этого представить, кому такой мужик нужен. Поэтому потихоньку настраиваю себя на операцию, нет у меня не сил ни возможности по десять лет реабилитироваться, к тому же есть знакомые кто живет после операции полной жизнью, двое грузчиками работают.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2021)

Александр Т. написал(а):


> Мое мнение операцию при грыже рано или поздно придётся делать, так как она никуда не денется и будет портить жизнь чаще и чаще...


Не правда.



Александр Т. написал(а):


> вот помню свой первый приступ, я даже работал пока лечился, тоже думал ерунда жить можно, а сейчас вторую неделю в стационаре, и на работу дай бог к весне выйду в лучшем случае.


А почему произошло ухудшение?



Александр Т. написал(а):


> А дальше полная неизвестность, вести образ жизни как советуют доктора даже не представляю возможным, как это взрослый мужик должен ходить всю жизнь по ниточке и тяжелее кружки ничего не поднимать, даже в теории не могу этого представить, кому такой мужик нужен.


Не правда. Полноценная, но правильная жизнь.



Александр Т. написал(а):


> Поэтому потихоньку настраиваю себя на операцию, нет у меня не сил ни возможности по десять лет реабилитироваться, к тому же есть знакомые кто живет после операции полной жизнью, двое грузчиками работают.


А что делает операция?


----------



## Александр Т. (23 Сен 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, хочется верить что не правда, но к сожалению огромное количество историй на этом же форуме заканчиваются на столе у нейрохирурга. Ухудшение произошло по неизвестной для меня причине, что и расстраивает более всего, я человек очень мнительный, поэтому однажды услышав про перспективу операции, стал выполнять абсолютно все рекомендации специалистов, ЛФК ежедневно на протяжении более двух лет, научился правильно сидеть, как на ваших иллюстрациях, как мог берег спину, не простывал, тяжести не таскал, на горных лыжах не катался))) да и вообще веду образцовый образ жизни без вредных привычек, но все это не помогло и вот я в стационаре. Правильный это какой? Мне вот в больнице уже расписали что можно, а что нельзя... За руль нельзя, сидеть нельзя, наклоняться нельзя, пробитое колесо поменять конечно же тоже нельзя, огородом заниматься ни в коем случае( а у меня свой дом со всеми вытекающими), вообщем ничего нельзя кроме лежать инвалидом на кровати, я конечно понимаю есть те, кому прикольно так жить, но не мне, сиделок у меня нет, спонсоров тоже, поэтому такая перспектива не для меня. А операция как я считаю, устранит источник боли, освободится корешок, и начнется, если повезет, более менее нормальная жизнь... Знаете, я вот аналогию кручу в голове, с ножом в спине, ведь теоретически тоже можно жить, соблюдать кучу рекомендаций и жить, а может быть он даже и рассосется когда нибудь, а можно его просто удалить, дождаться заживления раны, и забыть про это раз и навсегда. Извините доктор за такие размышления... Видимо от отчаяния все это пишу...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2021)

Александр Т. написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, хочется верить что не правда, но к сожалению огромное количество историй на этом же форуме заканчиваются на столе у нейрохирурга.


Именно так заканчивается у большинства, у тысяч. Все проходит и далее все зависит от пациента.
И только единицы приходят сюда второй раз и с болью.



Александр Т. написал(а):


> Ухудшение произошло по неизвестной для меня причине, что и расстраивает более всего, я человек очень мнительный, поэтому однажды услышав про перспективу операции, стал выполнять абсолютно все рекомендации специалистов, ЛФК ежедневно на протяжении более двух лет, научился правильно сидеть, как на ваших иллюстрациях, как мог берег спину, не простывал, тяжести не таскал, на горных лыжах не катался))) да и вообще веду образцовый образ жизни без вредных привычек, но все это не помогло и вот я в стационаре. Правильный это какой? Мне вот в больнице уже расписали что можно, а что нельзя...


А зачем Вы пришли на форум? Тут разве так написано?



Александр Т. написал(а):


> За руль нельзя, сидеть нельзя, наклоняться нельзя, пробитое колесо поменять конечно же тоже нельзя, огородом заниматься ни в коем случае( а у меня свой дом со всеми вытекающими), вообщем ничего нельзя кроме лежать инвалидом на кровати, я конечно понимаю есть те, кому прикольно так жить, но не мне, сиделок у меня нет, спонсоров тоже, поэтому такая перспектива не для меня.


Это Ваше право выбирать, но раз есть варианты - значит не все так плохо, как у других.
Причем чем мнительнее человек, тем у него лучше.



Александр Т. написал(а):


> А операция как я считаю, устранит источник боли, освободится корешок, и начнется, если повезет, более менее нормальная жизнь... Знаете, я вот аналогию кручу в голове, с ножом в спине, ведь теоретически тоже можно жить, соблюдать кучу рекомендаций и жить, а может быть он даже и рассосется когда нибудь, а можно его просто удалить, дождаться заживления раны, и забыть про это раз и навсегда. Извините доктор за такие размышления... Видимо от отчаяния все это пишу...


Для этого и форум, чтобы свои сомнения показать.
Вы определили по каким показаниям Вам показана операция?
Неотложные, плановые, профилактические?


----------



## Александр Т. (23 Сен 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы определили по каким показаниям Вам показана операция?
> Неотложные, плановые, профилактические?


Честно говоря даже не знаю, вообще удивительная ситуация, что бы пациент сам решал, вот к примеру аппендицит или прободная язва, ну никто же не будет спрашивать оперировать или полечить, а здесь уже голова кругом, да и сложно не будучи специалистом принимать подобные решения. Хотя конечно хочется, что бы раз и все.


----------



## Alessa (23 Сен 2021)

@Александр Т., это экстренная хирургия, без этих операций человек быстро погибнет с очень большой вероятностью. И то можно отказаться, вроде бы)) а тут "всего лишь" болит. Если идут показания к операции, которые ведут к инвалидности, то там будут однозначно предлагать операцию. Ну а боли - ваше лично дело, считается.  Думают, наверное, что кто-то и рад, что болит... Или люди вот надеются, что рассосётся со временем проблема. А у кого-то даже и рассасывается.


----------



## Александр Т. (23 Сен 2021)

Думаю в моей больнице вообще так вопрос не ставят, так как операцию делать некому, поэтому хоть болит хоть писать под себя стал, все одно, покапают, да пинком под зад через две недели, главное не помрешь да и ладно. Вот у меня сосед по палате лег прихрамывающий, а вчера выписали на костылях, в ужасном состоянии, врач сказала, что больше двух недель держать не можем, иди куда хочешь, а парню 24 года всего...вот теперь ломаю голову, что делать после выписки, даже если прям хочу операцию, к кому идти, и как это вообще должно выглядеть?


----------



## Alessa (23 Сен 2021)

@Александр Т., по идее, в таких случаях врачи обязаны переводом отправить в нейрохирургию. Почему уж у них это не налажено, другой разговор... Но должны позвонить в ближайшее отделение нх и отправить пациента туда. 
В Питере ещё так можно для здешних - приходишь в любую больницу на консультацию к нх, если хочется быстро - то платно, если хочется бесплатно, то очередь большая. Приходишь, получаешь платную консультацию, и дальше тебе дают список анализов и направление на бесплатную госпитализацию. Сами нх получают на отделение квоту и назначают удобную им дату операции. Мне так предлагали в трёх больницах.
Можно ли так для иногородних, не знаю ((

@Александр Т., позвоните в больницу Костюшко, 26, или Александровскую, в СПб, телефоны все в интернете выложены, спросите, можно ли так иногородним.


----------



## Александр Т. (23 Сен 2021)

У нас нет и не было никогда нейрохирургии, поэтому отправлять просто некуда, но пусть даже я сам куда то поеду, то это же только при условии более менее состояния, а вот что делать когда ноги отказали и стал под себя ходить, здесь же нужно прям срочно на стол, а этот стол за сотни километров. Просто у меня все произошло в миг, встал невероятная боль, нога подкосилась, кое как с криком дополз до кровати, вызвали скорую и в стационар, и вопрос как в этой ситуации поступать, ведь понятно же что ни а каких записях и походах по платным или бесплатным врачам речи не идет, ты просто лежишь и надеешься на чудо...это я к теме о выборе многих участников форума, то ли им оперироваться то ли нет...


----------



## Alessa (23 Сен 2021)

Для таких случаев существует санавиация... Или просто медицинская транспортировка машиной учреждения. В самом крайнем - со знакомыми договориться, лечь на заднее сидение авто и ехать своим ходом. Лишь бы приняли. Вы откуда?

@Александр Т., вот сейчас в Костюшко звонила, сказали, для иногородних есть такая возможность теоретически, но практически можно выяснить это только на консультации нейрохирурга (платные консультации во вторник и среду, записаться можно и за день-два до этого). Но поскольку конец года, квоты стараются израсходовать, поэтому есть вероятность, что Хирурги смогут взять квоту на отделение. Но конкретно решать надо на консультации хирурга.


----------



## Александр Т. (23 Сен 2021)

@Alessa, спасибо за информацию, как только выпишусь буду все пробовать, но к сожалению Питер очень далеко, я живу в г. Донской Тульской. области.


----------



## Alessa (23 Сен 2021)

@Александр Т., я думаю, в Москве та же ситуация с квотами, попробуйте туда. Удачи!


----------



## Александр Т. (23 Сен 2021)

Спасибо, и вам удачи и здоровья))


----------



## oroboro31 (23 Сен 2021)

Моё мнение, что все эти ЛФК хороши только пока лечитесь, но на одном ЛФК далеко не уедешь. С современным образом жизни так и получится, что живёшь от обострения к обострению. Ну прикиньте, человек целый день сидит на работе, сидит дома, а потом едет на машине в спортзал или на дачу грядки копать, дает нагрузку на спину с ослабленными мышцами, деградировавшими дисками и получает грыжу. Да, операция поможет быстро избавится от боли, но она ведь не уберет причину деградации позвоночника и мышц. Я не врач и рассуждаю как дилетант, но я думаю, что как только грыжа подлечилась, боль прошла, нужно для начала просто больше ходить пешком. Не бегать, не прыгать, а просто ходить. И не прогулочным шагом, а быстро. Каждый день, хотя бы по часу. Постепенно добавить тренировки хотя бы на турнике и брусьях, тренировать ноги, мышцы кора. Избавиться от лишнего веса если есть. И вот это уже в комплексе с правильными стереотипами движения поможет забыть про грыжу. И если не дурить, и не делать становую тягу в позе какающего котика, то может и на всю жизнь можно забыть.
Ну это так, мысли вслух. Если надеяться на одних только врачей и не менять образ жизни который и привел к деградации позвоночника так и будешь постоянно болеть, имхо.


----------



## La murr (23 Сен 2021)

Менять образ жизни, который привёл на операционный стол, нужно однозначно. 



oroboro31 написал(а):


> ...нужно для начала просто больше ходить пешком. Не бегать, не прыгать, а просто ходить. И не прогулочным шагом, а быстро. Каждый день, хотя бы по часу.


Ооо, сколько я хожу... И в каком темпе...
Нет, не решает ходьба всех проблем.
И тренировок на турнике и брусьях не приемлю в своей ситуации.
Вот с лишним весом всё верно - если есть, избавляться. Будет легче жить. 



oroboro31 написал(а):


> на одном ЛФК далеко не уедешь


А вот тут Вы не правы.
Хороший комплекс проработает все группы мышц.
И не нужно переться в зал - в любой обстановке это можно себе позволить.
А дальше, как говорится, каждый сам себе накуёт...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2021)

oroboro31 написал(а):


> Моё мнение, что все эти ЛФК хороши только пока лечитесь, но на одном ЛФК далеко не уедешь. С современным образом жизни так и получится, что живёшь от обострения к обострению. Ну прикиньте, человек целый день сидит на работе, сидит дома, а потом едет на машине в спортзал или на дачу грядки копать, дает нагрузку на спину с ослабленными мышцами, деградировавшими дисками и получает грыжу. Да, операция поможет быстро избавится от боли, но она ведь не уберет причину деградации позвоночника и мышц. Я не врач и рассуждаю как дилетант, но я думаю, что как только грыжа подлечилась, боль прошла, нужно для начала просто больше ходить пешком. Не бегать, не прыгать, а просто ходить. И не прогулочным шагом, а быстро. Каждый день, хотя бы по часу. Постепенно добавить тренировки хотя бы на турнике и брусьях, тренировать ноги, мышцы кора. Избавиться от лишнего веса если есть. И вот это уже в комплексе с правильными стереотипами движения поможет забыть про грыжу. И если не дурить, и не делать становую тягу в позе какающего котика, то может и на всю жизнь можно забыть.
> Ну это так, мысли вслух. Если надеяться на одних только врачей и не менять образ жизни который и привел к деградации позвоночника так и будешь постоянно болеть, имхо.


Так правильные мысли:

На _лечебном этапе_, приступают к _лечебным методикам ЛФК_ сразу же после прекращении болевого синдрома в покое. При _постельном режиме_ комплекс лечебной гимнастики выполняется в постели. Комплекс сводиться к расслабляющим упражнениям, выполняемым практически без движения в позвоночнике с задачей добиться расслабления напряженных мышц позвоночника и конечностей. Все упражнения выполняют из исходного положения - лежа на спине с согнутыми в коленных и тазобедренных суставах ногами. Предпочтение отдается упражнениям, направленным на расслабление мышц туловища, плечевого пояса и таза, верхних и нижних конечностей и вытяжение позвоночника по его оси, что способствует декомпрессии межпозвонкового диска, нервных корешков и сосудов. Упражнения, вызывающие боль, следует ограничить по амплитуде, по степени мышечного напряжения или исключить совсем. Если же боль очень значительна, то начинать занятия следует, лишь по прохождении наиболее острого периода, лучше оставить позвоночник в покое на несколько лишних дней, чем заставлять себя заниматься гимнастикой через силу, что лишь затягивает выздоровление. При движениях руками и ногами, не следует допускать увеличения поясничного лордоза, так как это может усилить болевой синдром, часто для решения этой проблемы вполне достаточно подложить под колени мягкий валик. Упражнения выполняются сериями по 5-10 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления.
На _палатном режиме_, при некотором снижении интенсивности болей упражнения можно выполнять как в постели, так и в гимнастическом зале. При организации «дневного стационара», в случае отсутствия гимнастического зала вполне достаточно выполнять комплексы этого этапа в домашних условиях, на полу, используя для этого гимнастический коврик или обычный ковер. Обычно, для правильного выполнения комплекса достаточно указать пациенту на особенности выполнения. В комплекс следует осторожно включать изометрические упражнения для тренировки мышц брюшного пресса и больших ягодичных мышц, мышц плечевого пояса, в конечностях превалируют динамические движения. Все упражнения, так же выполняются из исходного положения - лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и из положения в упоре на коленях. В положении на животе для уменьшения поясничного лордоза, необходимо во время упражнений подложить мягкий валик под живот. Динамические упражнения выполняются сериями по 10-15 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления. Изометрические упражнения, 2-4 повторения с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с.


На _восстановительном этапе_ переходят к _восстановительным методикам ЛФК_, для которых характерна максимальная нагрузка в непораженных отделах, а в пораженных отделах, до уровня появления и удержания болевого синдрома на этом уровне, без его преодоления. Показанием к назначению восстановительного комплекса ЛФК служит отсутствие болевого синдрома, в положении лежа, стоя, при обычной повседневной нагрузке по самообслуживанию и выполнению лечебного комплекса. В связи с переводом на _общий режим_, упражнения восстановительного комплекса выполняются в домашних условиях, а при наличии и в зале ЛФК. Комплекс упражнений выполняют из исходных положений лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и в коленно-кистевом положении. Методики направлены на увеличение подвижности в конечностях, укрепление мышц спины, живота, мобилизацию в пораженных отделах. Следует отметить, что при нестабильности в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте и при корешковом синдроме, упражнения на мобилизацию выполняются в соседних отделах и сегментах. Количество повторений динамических упражнений в конечностях необходимо довести до 15-20, 2-3 раза в день, темп и амплитуду выполнения упражнений можно постепенно увеличивать до максимальных. Наращивания силы и выносливости мышц туловища лучше добиваться за счет изометрических упражнений, 5-6 повторений с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с. С целью мобилизации в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте выполняют упражнения с кифозированием и лордозированием отдела.


Для _профилактического этапа_, основными являются _профессионально-тренирующие комплексы ЛФК,_ для которых характерны повышенные требования к организму, совершенствование и развитие нового стереотипа до уровня достаточного для профессиональной деятельности. Главная задача добиться автоматизма поддержания осанки, в положении сидя и стоя, и соблюдение рационального двигательного режима в ходьбе, и при наклонах. Именно поэтому в систему упражнений включаются упражнения из исходных положений и лежа, и сидя, и стоя, в том числе и в наклоне. Количество повторений упражнений увеличивается до 15-20, 2-3 занятия в неделю, а при возможности ежедневно. В этом периоде добавляется задача увеличения подвижности позвоночного столба в целом. Однако упражнения, направленные на решение этой задачи, следует проводить осторожно и в облегченных исходных положениях, лежа или сидя. Количество повторений, темп и амплитуда постепенно увеличиваются до максимальных.
В качестве тренирующих комплексов способствующих функциональному восстановлению и развитию функциональных возможностей (резервов) организма возможно использование специализированной функциональной гимнастики направленной на развитие психомоторной саморегуляции (различные восточные практики).* Из средств тренировочных занятий следует признать целесообразным применение тех, которые не будут воздействовать отрицательно на поврежденные позвонки и диски. К ним относятся: велотренажер, упражнения с резиновыми бинтами, плавание, к специальным видам физической подготовки, наиболее эффективно восстанавливающим физические качества, относятся программы тренировок на силовых тренажерах. Как правило, эта группа упражнений требует специальных условий и выполняется в залах ЛФК и фитнес - клубах. Программы таких тренировок направлены преимущественно на стабилизацию места поражения и развитие силы и физической выносливости мышц ног, живота, рук и шеи. Динамические упражнения с отягощениями предпочтительно выполнять в исходном положении лежа (на спине, животе) и сидя, для исключения вертикальных нагрузок на позвоночник. Критерием адекватности тренирующей гимнастики служит отсутствие болевого синдрома при интенсивной и разнообразной профессиональной физической деятельности.*

 На всех этапах реабилитационных мероприятий комплексы лечебных, восстановительных и тренировочных упражнений должны быть специализированными и выполнение их – дозировано. Чем интенсивнее нагрузка, тем больше выражена ответная реакция организма, тем быстрее и эффективнее процесс восстановления функционального состояния позвоночника и выше работоспособность человека. При этом следует помнить, что критерием адекватности физической нагрузки служит отсутствие болевого синдрома в момент и после тренировок и физиологическая реакция на неё.


----------



## oroboro31 (23 Сен 2021)

@La murr, Да понятно, что ходьба не решит всех проблем. Это просто в общий котёл, дополнение к ЛФК, тренировкам, нормализации веса и тд. Чтобы в принципе больше двигаться)

@Доктор Ступин, Спасибо за такой развернутый ответ, многое прояснилось) Я ЛФК представлял себе как что-то совсем легкое, типа лодочка или там кошечка-собачка.


----------

